# CA over Alumilite.



## Racer3770 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey guys!

I had a question about finishing a segmented pen I’m working on. The segment includes maple wood and alumilite resin. When I first started using alumilite, I was awful at finishing the blank so I coated it in Stickfast CA glue to get a good shine. These looked great... for a few months. Over time I’ve noticed bubbles forming on the pens that received this treatment. 

What are some recommendations you have for finishing these types of pens with wood and alumilite? Ideally I’d like to coat the wood in CA so I can apply a decal to the wood. Are there other types of CA out there that won’t react with alumilite?


----------



## Jadey (Nov 20, 2017)

Racer3770 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I had a question about finishing a segmented pen I’m working on. The segment includes maple wood and alumilite resin. When I first started using alumilite, I was awful at finishing the blank so I coated it in Stickfast CA glue to get a good shine. These looked great... for a few months. Over time I’ve noticed bubbles forming on the pens that received this treatment.
> 
> What are some recommendations you have for finishing these types of pens with wood and alumilite? Ideally I’d like to coat the wood in CA so I can apply a decal to the wood. Are there other types of CA out there that won’t react with alumilite?





I use a combo of all alumilite and wood all the time.  I sand to 600, clean with denatured alcohol and then coat with mercury flex thin then medium.  Micro Mesh, polish and then done! Great results! Used other brands of CA with no ill effects, just happen to like the mercury flex the best.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Racer3770 (Nov 20, 2017)

Jadey said:


> Racer3770 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!
> ...





Thanks for the endorsement! I’ll have to give it a try!


----------



## magpens (Nov 20, 2017)

I have coated Alumilite/wood hybrid blanks with Stickfast CA (and other brands) many, many times without any problems. . They still look great after 3 or 4 years. . I just wipe down the blanks with a clean rag beforehand, but I don't use any alcohol or anything else.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 20, 2017)

Just WHERE are the bubbles forming? under the CA and over the wood? Under the CA and over the Alumilite? At the joint of the wood and Alumilite?

CA doesn't do that months later; Alumilite doesn't either if properly mixed and cured. Is the alumilite old? Was the wood green or recently harvested?, or moisture in the wood? Sorry for all the questions but there are reasons for the bubbles and as much information as possible will help solve the problem.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 20, 2017)

Good questions from leehljp above.
Also, i would add, stop using stick fast. Stuff is known for having a shattered glass effect weeks or so after you finish the pen.
I would switch to Mercury CA. 
I also like satelite city CA
https://www.tennesseepensupply.com/store/c3/mercury



Harry


----------



## JohnU (Nov 20, 2017)

I use E-Z Bond CA over my alumilite pens with no problems.


----------



## Racer3770 (Nov 21, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Just WHERE are the bubbles forming? under the CA and over the wood? Under the CA and over the Alumilite? At the joint of the wood and Alumilite?
> 
> CA doesn't do that months later; Alumilite doesn't either if properly mixed and cured. Is the alumilite old? Was the wood green or recently harvested?, or moisture in the wood? Sorry for all the questions but there are reasons for the bubbles and as much information as possible will help solve the problem.



Thank you for the reply! I think you might be on to something with the old alumilite. I'm looking at the old pens that have the bubbling issue and they are all from my first batch of casting from years ago. Maybe it isn't the CA at all.


----------

